# Tall Hoodies and Tall Tee's!



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Really? Only 4 posts and it's all spam?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

all you gapers get that? The man has you covered.


----------



## portside (Feb 26, 2012)

That's right


----------



## portside (Feb 26, 2012)

Apologies, I saw a lot of posts about it, thought it would help some people out


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

*Wether* you surf, ski, skate or snowboard PortSide offers quality apparel for your lifestyle. 

Wether=W*H*ether

Just a heads up...


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Saying whether like wether is gangstaah


----------

